# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Ostvarivanje prava na uzdržavanje - radionica

## barbara s

Radionice/predavanja za jednoroditeljske obitelji

*Udruga Let* poziva jednoroditeljske obitelji na radionice koje će se održavati svaki zadnji petak u mjesecu u prostoriji mjesne samouprave Donji grad  MS "Andrija Medulić", Medulićeva 30.
 (Preko puta Ekonomske škole kod znaka „Frizeraj“ uđete kroz hodnik do dvorišta te gore po stepenicama i tu je prostorija mjesne samouprave koju smo dobili na korištenje). 

Prva tema: *sve o ostvarivanju prava na uzdržavanje* održat će se 27. 3. 2009. godine od  18.00-20.00 h .  
•	Tko ima pravo i  koliko dugo traje samo uzdržavanje?
•	Iznos uzdržavanja?
•	Gdje se podnosi zahtjev i koji su sve dokumenti potrebni?
•	Što ako se određena svota uzdržavanja ne uplaćuje - kome se obratiti i koji dokumenti su potrebni?
•	Itd…

Radionicu će voditi gospodin Daniel Brkan, dipl. iur., a sve informacije o ostvarivanju prava na uzdržavanje moći ćete dobiti i u tiskanom obliku.

Molimo Vas da svoje sudjelovanje na radionici potvrdite na br.tel. 48 230 41 ili putem e-mail: udruga-let@samohrani.com. 


ULAZ JE SLOBODAN

----------

